# Unreal Kirkwood



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Epic 15 feet sunday at the "Wood":









Driving there..trees are loaded.










The Spur..always under avalanche controlo...wonder why?> 









New snow in Kirkwood










Chair 4 just opened










Majestic Wave...











Avy control...











The reason why I keep driving up there anytime I can.....Gorgeous. Note the Avy control craters all along the wave...

More here:https://picasaweb.google.com/Paolocalifornia/20110221#


----------



## snowboardr77 (Sep 11, 2010)

Those are some great pictures.:thumbsup:


----------



## ptapia (Dec 1, 2010)

Awesome pics! I'm blown away by the strength of the roof on that lodge! Thats a shit ton of snow!!!


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

More porn then...


----------



## snowboardr77 (Sep 11, 2010)

Is that like the groomed runs on that last pic?


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Cat trails...to give some relief from that pow..note the depth...chest deep near that pole. Many un-ridden areas like that...too flat for so much powder. Usually you fly trough that zone hitting jumps and moguls...yesterday was everything under 5 feet.


----------



## snowboardr77 (Sep 11, 2010)

That is amazing!...LOL
From Virginia and have only been boarding 2 years,can you tell?


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

No, why? Groomed runs look just the same...just bigger.


----------



## snowboardr77 (Sep 11, 2010)

My wife and I are looking to go somewhere like that next year for vacation. I have been looking at resorts in Colorado but these oils might make me change my mind....LOL 
She might not go because she hates moguls and ungroomed trails:dunno:

That place looks sick


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

I'd hit it.

Sickness.


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

Man, those avy control pics make you appreciate waiting for the chair to open on pow days while listening to the charges go off in the distance. Nice pics!

Was literally just talking with one of my old riding buddies about hitting Kirkwood several years ago...good to see some of the pics to jog my memory.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

schmitty34 said:


> Man, those avy control pics make you appreciate waiting for the chair to open on pow days while listening to the charges go off in the distance. Nice pics!
> 
> Was literally just talking with one of my old riding buddies about hitting Kirkwood several years ago...good to see some of the pics to jog my memory.


3rd year season pass and I can't seem to go ride anywhere else... Yesterday was an exception to the rule, having lines like all resorts. During the week you get a day like that with maybe 100 people waiting for that chair to open...how can one resist? The front side ( not in theese pics) is half the back side, and the back side is huge...










Note the avalanche ridge above the trails, that is called "99 steps" an area above the lift that you can hike for more turns...(Upper LEFT corner). You can see the avalanche debris near the groomers

The avalanche ski patrol triggered was bigger than they thought and hit one of the poles of chair 4, bending slightly the support beam.
They also had to elevate the lifts after this last snowfall...You had to raise your board and stand up to get off the chair...


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

Dammit, I need to move out west. Those pics are just giving me blue balls... :laugh:


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

Awesome pics man! We have definitely waited long enough here on the west coast for the snow return and it returned big time down there.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Qball said:


> Awesome pics man! We have definitely waited long enough here on the west coast for the snow return and it returned big time down there.


Word.

Check the whole backside...Chair4 takes you up right of the "wave" (right), then you take 2 surface lifts to get up to the left side, and get down "Fawn ridge", those woods, or back toward the center. Yesterday the lift were off, so I hiked the ridge up along with other people...


----------



## SHREDDER97 (Aug 1, 2010)

How does kirkwood compare to jackson hole. Terrain wise.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

SHREDDER97 said:


> How does kirkwood compare to jackson hole. Terrain wise.


Never been to JH yet...I have no idea
Trail Map | Kirkwood Mountain Resort


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

SHREDDER97 said:


> How does kirkwood compare to jackson hole. Terrain wise.


Kirkwood has some really nice terrain, but I don't think it's nearly as extreme as JH. There's not a whole lot at Kirkwood that really screams "gnar", though there is plenty to be challenged by.


----------



## SHREDDER97 (Aug 1, 2010)

Ya just got back from jackson hole about a month ago. it was crazy shit


----------



## hellside (Dec 28, 2008)

Nice pictures! I rode chair 4 once yesterday. The lines was pretty long. I was also at the Eagle bowl opening Saturday.



HoboMaster said:


> Kirkwood has some really nice terrain, but I don't think it's nearly as extreme as JH. There's not a whole lot at Kirkwood that really screams "gnar", though there is plenty to be challenged by.


There are some but you need to know where to look. Most of them are not long. There is a whole closed area on 10 that can be considered gnarly. It is only open for competition.


----------



## trucktown (Sep 25, 2010)

This was my backyard after the same storm. I'm not sure how tall the fence is, but I'm 6'1 and it's taller than me (at least in the summer it is  )












ok done derailing thread sry


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

HoboMaster said:


> Kirkwood has some really nice terrain, but I don't think it's nearly as extreme as JH. There's not a whole lot at Kirkwood that really screams "gnar", though there is plenty to be challenged by.


this was right above chair 4...there's more GNAR on the frontside " the cirque" (closed area)


Drop sequence..the whole line at the chair was cheering the guy...















































He didn't drop it in the end...but if you go straight...


----------



## hellside (Dec 28, 2008)

pawlo said:


> this was right above chair 4...there's more GNAR on the frontside " the cirque" (closed area)
> 
> 
> Drop sequence..the whole line at the chair was cheering the guy...
> ...


Lookout Vista was what I want to ride yesterday but I did not want to wait in the lines while chair 6 and 10 are empty. The back of this picture can also be considered GNAR. There are some chutes that require straight lining


----------



## The111 (Jan 12, 2011)

I was there on Sunday, my 2nd time at Kirkwood. Did my first double black diamond ever dropping (sitting/sliding) off the Cornice onto one of those chutes above the Drain. Then I took The Wall Lift, went across Eagle Bowl over to the backside and took lift 4 up several times but by then (afternoon) a lot of the powder was tracked. I was eyeballing on my map the "Thunder Saddle" to get back over to the front side... it was supposed to be a single black, but there was like a freaking 15 foot cliff that nobody would go near... opting instead for the double black chutes a little further down (how much sense does that make, the double are easier than the single black?). I skipped them all and went through the trees back to the bottom of lift 3. Almost got stuck in there and felt pretty stupid for being alone in such deep stuff. Had some super long powder runs though until I could barely work my back leg anymore. Need to shift my bindings next time!

Also had a fun powder ride through that Whiskey tree run where I got going faster on powder than I ever have before, until I ate it... pretty wild.

Riding lift 4 up (about 1/3 of the way) there was a tall cliff people kept jumping off, right under the lift (despite the ropes) that we got to watch over and over again every lift ride... good entertainment. We could also see people dropping in on The Wave in the distance and none of them seemed to make it without eating it... I didn't venture to that side.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

The111 said:


> I was there on Sunday, my 2nd time at Kirkwood. Did my first double black diamond ever dropping (sitting/sliding) off the Cornice onto one of those chutes above the Drain. Then I took The Wall Lift, went across Eagle Bowl over to the backside and took lift 4 up several times but by then (afternoon) a lot of the powder was tracked. I was eyeballing on my map the "Thunder Saddle" to get back over to the front side... it was supposed to be a single black, but there was like a freaking 15 foot cliff that nobody would go near... opting instead for the double black chutes a little further down (how much sense does that make, the double are easier than the single black?). I skipped them all and went through the trees back to the bottom of lift 3. Almost got stuck in there and felt pretty stupid for being alone in such deep stuff. Had some super long powder runs though until I could barely work my back leg anymore. Need to shift my bindings next time!
> 
> Also had a fun powder ride through that Whiskey tree run where I got going faster on powder than I ever have before, until I ate it... pretty wild.
> 
> Riding lift 4 up (about 1/3 of the way) there was a tall cliff people kept jumping off, right under the lift (despite the ropes) that we got to watch over and over again every lift ride... good entertainment. We could also see people dropping in on The Wave in the distance and none of them seemed to make it without eating it... I didn't venture to that side.


Nice!
THat jump under 4 is called " Hollywood" it was LOADED!! Yes the lip of the wave was deep and steep...a bi too deep to truy alone..but I'll doo it on less deep days. 
Wiskey is long and can be very fast at the end...good way to get back to the frontside...I stay mostly on the backside...way left on Fawn ridge...or jus bomb straight down the wave....speed!!! on fresh pow, then back left toward the chair.
See you around there then!


----------



## The111 (Jan 12, 2011)

pawlo said:


> Nice!
> THat jump under 4 is called " Hollywood" it was LOADED!! Yes the lip of the wave was deep and steep...a bi too deep to truy alone..but I'll doo it on less deep days.
> Wiskey is long and can be very fast at the end...good way to get back to the frontside...I stay mostly on the backside...way left on Fawn ridge...or jus bomb straight down the wave....speed!!! on fresh pow, then back left toward the chair.
> See you around there then!


Yeah I took that Whiskey run to get back to the frontside at closing time but I took it too far right and ended up in the parking lot LOL. I was trying to get to Cornice Express so I could take that back to the Timber side, so I had to walk all the way from the parking lot under Snowkirk to Cornice Express.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

The111 said:


> Yeah I took that Whiskey run to get back to the frontside at closing time but I took it too far right and ended up in the parking lot LOL. I was trying to get to Cornice Express so I could take that back to the Timber side, so I had to walk all the way from the parking lot under Snowkirk to Cornice Express.


I know..pretty common. You want to stay left and bomb the last part...or take Flying carpet and bomb the last flat part.
Can't wait to go again already....Probably after next weekend.
drop a line if you want to ride together.


----------

